# Dublin CBT group



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all

I saw a simillar post but it was made years ago. I wrote to all people from the topic and I hope I get some answers.

I moved to Dublin about 6 months ago. About 8 years ago I did Dr. Richards audio CBT. It helped me a lot but my anxiety was not cured 100%. I believe it was because of the lack of group.

Arriving here, I bought new audio therapy and I can say it helps a lot again.

What I would really like to do now is group therapy. 

I tried looking for people on SAI forum but no luck.

If there are forum members from Dublin willing to meet, please write here or pm me. Also, if you know forum members from Dublin, please share this post with them.

We can do some behavioral therapy or just have a coffee and talk. 

Good luck with your overcoming social anxiety!

Cheers!


----------



## AskingAlexandria (Jun 14, 2018)

It's funny because I didn't pay a cent for that audio series. But I am glad you did to suport the creator lol. I also found it beneficial. It really opens your eyes on the symptoms of SAD. The guy has it, and knows exactly what its like to go through it.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi
Thank you for your reply.

I believe it is important for people to be paid for their work. Specially if they are doing good job as this program is.

What I want now is to find more people who do the program. 

Do you live in Dublin?


----------

